# Spiel laggt trotz ausreichender Hardware



## DerOhneWissen (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Laptop gekauft.
Ein ASUS ZenBook 13, Core™ i7 Prozessor 8550u Cachegröße 8MB, 16 GB RAM LPDDR3, 512 GB SSD M.2, GeForce MX150 dediziert 2GB .


Ich hatte davor einen alten Samsung Chronos 7 mit einem i5 Prozessor der 2.ten Generation einer 1 TB HDD, ner alten ATI Radeon Grafikkarte und 6GB Arbeitsspeicher und konnte auf diesem CS GO  flüssig spielen bei gestrechten 4:3 Bildschirm und niedrigen Einstellungen. Der Laptop war zwar kochend heiß aber das Spiel lief. Nun habe ich einen (meiner Meinung nach) besseren Laptop, aber das Spiel ist wegen starker FPS drops teilweise auf 9 FPS unspielbar (habe eine 4:3 Auflösung gewählt). Hab schon versucht die Grafikeinstellungen in CS:GO zu ändern und aufs Minimum zu stellen und auch mit den NVIDIA Einstellungen was zu machen aber ich kenne mich damit nicht so gut aus. Ich habe bis jetzt nur bei den NVIDIA Einstellungen eingestellt, dass er für CS:GO die GEFORCE MX150 verwenden soll (da mein neuer Laptop, wie mein alter Laptop auch schon, je nach Anwendungsfall eine der beiden Grafikkarten benutzt) und unter den Energieoptionen die maximale Leistung eingestellt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Liegt das vielleicht an Windows 10? Mein Windows 10 Home ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand laut Windows Update. Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass Steam bei mir unscharf dargestellt wurde, als ich es geöffnet habe. Ich habe meinen Bildschirm auf 125% Zoom gestellt weil bei 1900x1080 und nur 13 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale alles sonst sehr klein wäre. Daraufhin habe ich auch ein wenig gegoogelt und was in den Kompitabilitätseinstellungen geändert und seitdem wird steam scharf angezeigt. Hat das vllt etwas damit zu tun, dass ich dort was geändert habe? Kann es vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich ständig den Asus Battery Life Safer so eingestellt habe, dass mein Akku nie über 60% geladen wird? 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen 

PS.: Hier habe ich nochmal meine Einstellungen abgetippt 

Meine Einstellungen in CS:GO sind folgende.

Farbmodus: Computermonitor
Bildformat: 4:3 (hatte am anfangs noch Balken rechts und links, aber hab das mit ner Einstellung bei meiner integrierten Intel Grafikkarte geändert und mein Bild ist gestrechted)
Auflösung: 1400 x 1050

Globale Schattenqualität: Sehr niedrig
Modell-/ Texturdetails: Niedrig
Effektdetails: Niedrig
Shaderdetail: Niedrig
Multicore-Rendering: Aktiviert
Multisampling-Antialiasing-Modus: 8x MSAA
Texturfiltermodus: Autom.
FXAA-Anti-Aliasing: Deaktiviert
Auf Vertical Sync warten: Deaktiviert
Bewegungsunschärfe: Deaktiviert


Und meine NVIDIA Einstellungen sind folgende:

Anisotrope Filterung: Anwendungsgesteuert
Antialiasing - FXAA : Wird für diese Anwendung nicht unterstützt
Antialiasing - Einstellung: Anwendungsgesteuert
Antialisaing - Modus: Anwendungsgesteuert
Antialiasing - Transparenz : Aus
CUDA - GPUs : Alle
Dreifach-Puffer: Aus
Energieverwaltungsmodus: Maximale Leistung bevorzugen
Maximale Anzahl der vorgerenderten Einzelbilder: Einstellung für 3D-Anwendung verwenden
Multi-Frame Sampled AA (MFAA) : Aus
OpenGl-rendernde GPU : Automatische Auswahl
Shadercache : Ein
Texturfilterung - Anisotrope Abtastoptimierung : Aus
Texturfilterung Negativer LOD-Bias : Zulassen
Texturfilterung - Qualität : Qualität
Texturfilterung - Trilineare Optimierung: Ein
Threaded-Optimierung: Auto
Umgebungsverdeckung: Aus
Vertikale Synchronisation: Einstellung für 3D-Anwendung verwenden
Vorgerenderte Virtual Reality-Einzelbilder: 1


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (16. Februar 2018)

Eindeutig Temperatur-Problem CPU und GPU heizen gemeinsam auf!
Eine Lösung könnte es sein mit Hilfe vom Intel Extreme Tuning Utility die CPU im Verbrauch zu begrenzen!


----------



## Grestorn (16. Februar 2018)

Hat das Notebook einen Lüfter? Dreht der auf?

Es ist leider in Mode gekommen, Lüfterlose Notebooks zu verkaufen, deren Leistung unverhältnismäßig hoch ist (sieht ja gut aus auf dem Datenblatt), die dann aber gnadenlos throtteln (runtertakten) so bald man auch nur ein wenig von der Leistung abruft.

Mit Win 10 oder der Displayskalierung hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn möglich, beobachte mal Taktraten von GPU und CPU mit den geeigneten Tools.


----------



## steffen2891 (18. Februar 2018)

Energieeinstellung Höchstleistung? Auflösung reduzieren oder mal mit MSI Afterburner anzeigen lassen, was wie ausgelastet ist?


----------



## DerOhneWissen (18. Februar 2018)

Der Laptop hat einen Lüfter, der auf Hochtouren läuft wenn ich CS:GO spiele. Zusätzlich hab ich meinen Laptop auf einem Laptoplüfter stehen. Ich hab auch beim Spielen geguckt ob der Laptop wirklich heiß wird, aber das hält sich eigentlich alles im Rahmen. Mein Laptop davor (auch mit Lüfter) war kochend heiß. Ich hatte gelesen, dass mein Prozessor bis 100 Grad aushält und da sind wir bei weitem nicht (hatte mal mit CoreTemp64 gemessen und da war ich so bei 50-60 Grad). Ich versuche sonst mal mit MSI Afterburner anzeigen zu lassen, was wie ausgelastet ist und schreibe dann die Ergebnisse hier rein. Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## steffen2891 (18. Februar 2018)

hab mit einem alten i5 und einer 1050 TI auch FPS Probleme gehabt, mit dem neuen i5-8400 sind die verschwunden. CS Go ist ziemlich prozessorlastig... aber Afterburner sollte Klärung bringen


----------



## airXgamer (18. Februar 2018)

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## claster17 (18. Februar 2018)

Offensichtlich hast du nicht die minimalen Einstellungen gewählt. 8x MSAA drückt bei CSGO die FPS in bestimmten Situationen extrem.


----------



## Tuerkay (20. Februar 2018)

Schau mal ob in deinem BIOS/UEFI möglicherweiße ein Energiesparmodus/Temperaturüberwachung aktiv ist, die die Leistung in gewissen Fällen drosselt.
Der Asus Battery Safer sollte keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung haben *AUßER *der "Hochleistungsmodus" deines Laptops ist nur bei angeschlossenem Netzteil aktiv und der Battery Safer schaltet den Ladeport ab sobald den Akkustand über 60% ist.
Dann kann es sehr wohl sein, dass Aufgrund dieser Funktion spiele Ruckeln.


----------

